# Rocking Chair



## CodyC (Nov 10, 2012)

This is a Hal Taylor design rocking chair I completed a couple of weeks ago for a friend/customer. It's Walnut with a Danish Oil finish. It took me roughly 50 hours to complete. The customer (and his wife for whom he commissioned the chair) were extremely pleased with it. She was so pleased that they want another one for a his & her rocking chairs. I promised to get to it in the spring.


----------



## DomInick (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautiful workmanship. And it shows. Love the design.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! I wish I had your skill and patience!


----------



## BarbS (Nov 10, 2012)

Really beautiful, Cody, and gorgeous walnut.


----------



## JMLEE (Nov 15, 2012)

Fantastic! One day I will make a rocking chair. I love it!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful chair, wood and craftmanship.


----------



## CodyC (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments. This is the third rocker I've built and I think I'm getting better with each one.

Also, I don't post here much but I read this forum almost every day, especially the logging and sawmilling segments. Great site.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 15, 2012)

Thats the most beautiful rocker I have ever seen!! It looks as if it is made from a solid piece of wood.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2012)

Great job! Hal has excellent plans and cool videos too. One of his chairs is on my bucket list.


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 15, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great job! Hal has excellent plans and cool videos too. One of his chairs is on my bucket list.



I looked at his site and I would like to have a chair too. Then I saw 5000 dollars as a starting point. :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Great job! Hal has excellent plans and cool videos too. One of his chairs is on my bucket list.
> ...


That's what he sells them for, a lot less if you build your own! One of those chairs built out of exotic or highly figured wood brings even way more than 5k.


----------



## CodyC (Nov 16, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> That one is beautiful how much time so you have in it?



Thanks. I have about 50 hours in this one.

The first one I built took me 81 hours but part of that time was building the jigs and forms needed. The second one took me about 45 hours.


----------

